# No External Storage..Safe to Wipe Internal Storage?



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Alright...previously on my Thunderbolt I would wipe the SD card every once in a while, usually when flashing a new ROM (which was not real often). I did it just because I didn't like having crap build up on my SD card. I am just wondering if wiping Internal Storage in TWRP would basically be the equivalent of wiping external storage on my Thunderbolt. If I do wipe internal storage will I lose my ROM, etc??


----------



## wyattyoss (Aug 28, 2011)

Just be sure not to wipe system and you'll be alright. I've done it a couple times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

wyattyoss said:


> Just be sure not to wipe system and you'll be alright. I've done it a couple times.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have wiped system multiple times...in fact that was standard procedure on my Thunderbolt...haven't noticed anything bad?

I deleted all the folders on the internal storage instead of wiping it in TWRP, I assumed the folders would come back up but they didn't. It isn't a big deal but is there a way to get them back?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Wiping system is a null point.
ROM.zips will do it automatically...
There is no harm in doing it yourself, though.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Okay cool thanks!

is there a way to get the factory folders back on the phone though? Once you wipe internal storage you only have the Android folder. Like I said it isnt a big deal but if there is a way to get them back thatd be nice


----------

